# TTF and you



## Thorondor_ (Jul 12, 2005)

(If this has been started before, I am sure a moderator will fix the situation )

How do you think TTF has affected you? You could consider the positive and negative effects on friends, social life, knowledge, time, so on...


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 12, 2005)

TTF has been a huge benefit for me. While not in formation or off training we have free time and this is how I spend it. Considering we have one TV in the bay and most people are using it for video games (me included) we have to find alternate means of entertainment. Thus I would say TTF has been a huge positive thing.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 12, 2005)

In the long run it has probably been nuetral. Who knows what sort of great novel I would have written if I had devoted the time I spent on here to working on my writing. . .of course, who knows how fat I'd be if I had spent the time I spent on here eating shortcake. . . The world will never know which I would have chosen.

At the same time, I attribute my typing speed to TTF. I attribute parts of my writing skills and a lot of my debating skills. 

I don't think it has been "good" for me that for a long time I had a personality cult on here. I garnered too much of an identity and a bit too much of an ego. It is dangerous to get an online identity, it consumes who you really are and does hamper real social interaction somewhat. However, it is fun!

I also think I have gained some conflict resolution skills. In real life, I duck and run more than on here where I am willing to thrust myself in between things. 

Anyway, when I finally do get published I plan to do it under H. L. G. Strider, not my real name, so I'll have developed a few readers who are just curious to see what a fellow forum member produced.. .which is good.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 13, 2005)

I spend a good deal of time online, but I think that debates help one find suprising perspectives in life. Also, when you are challenged to back your opinion, the search itself it is a great way to expand your knowledge. What I wish more from TTF is some opportunities to engage in more creative interactions.
Hm, I never thought of online identity as an issue. Interesting. I am curious however why you said that online identity hampers real social interactions - did you reffer to the time spent here?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 13, 2005)

Time and the difference in the way one relates to people. On here I am a lot more talkative, a lot friendlier, and a lot smarter sounding than I am in real life. It is easier to make connections. It is easier to be liked. It soon becomes a much preferable form of interaction to flesh and blood contact. 

Because of this it can begin to suck away your willingness to deal with friends in real life and in some ways your ability.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 14, 2005)

Interesting. Do you think the online identity, aquired in time, also affects the online behaviour itself (i.e. becoming aware of this identity modifies the behaviour)?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 14, 2005)

Definititely. 

I'm a case study. HLGStrider disappeared quickly. Elgee took over. It is interesting how everyone on here knows who Elgee is even though it is hard to make the connection between HLGStrider and Elgee. 

While I have never had an online fan club (my fellow mods can breathe a sigh of relief about that), in my peak, I had fans who will follow me around expecting a certain behavior. I would deliver. 

Several people know my real life name, but most admit that if they ever met me they would call me Elgee rather than the elusive but generally known name H stands for. 

Anyway, in my time I have had made fans/friends/enemies. It isn't as bad lately. I think the forum used to be a lot more personality driven. I am not sure why it changed, but it has changed. At least, if it is still a personality driven forum, I am no longer one of the personalities who drive.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jul 15, 2005)

I came on here new just as I was going cold turkey from most (now all) other forums I visited. It's been a laugh, I've read some interesting stuff and have had the opportunity to critique in depth (as much depth as I could bear!) the marvellous written works of other talented writers, which has doubtless improved my own writing. I've not-met some very interesting people and typed to them a bit. I'd say it's positive.


----------



## Arvedui (Jul 15, 2005)

I would say that it has affected me positively.

I have 'met' a lot of great people here, my interest in Tolkien has beren renewed again and again, and my understanding of his legendarium has evolved thanks to the many learned members that have come and gone.


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 15, 2005)

Of course TTF affects me positively. But my parents don't like spending here hour and hours...But I like these place. I find many friends here and I work... it is pleasant, I found a place where I can talk about my favourite author


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 15, 2005)

> At least, if it is still a personality driven forum, I am no longer one of the personalities who drive.


I disagree 


> While I have never had an online fan club (my fellow mods can breathe a sigh of relief about that), in my peak, I had fans who will follow me around expecting a certain behavior. I would deliver.


Do you think that online personality is still preserved by people even when they don't fit that personality anymore?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm not sure about whether they maintain it afterwards or not. I think they definitely maintain some running jokes past when they are due for retirement, I know I have, but I think when people out grow their personalities on here, rather than change, they leave.


----------



## ingolmo (Jul 16, 2005)

It's all been positive except for a few things. Negative is that I've been spending too much time on the internet than I should be, and that I've almost become addicted to TTF. Positive is, well, everything. I've learnt many things about Tolkien here, and instead of getting bored of Tolkien, I'm gradually becoming bigger a fan. My mind now constantly roams now on TTF, on the discussions, the many personalities from around the world that I've met, and just the wonder of the place. It's been a great place to ask something, share something, and basically, have fun.


----------



## Kristaline (Jul 24, 2005)

The forum has been positive for me in several ways. One is that I see the books from different perspectives and sometimes will dig them out of the stack to see if I can "read" it the same way. 

Two, I feel I have been vindicated for loving the works of J.R.R. Tolkien since I was 10 or so and not having anybody that had even heard of him until the movies came out. It has been great learning that there were other people out there that have loved his works forever, too.

Three, it is great to see all the teenagers coming to this sight. They are humorus, witty, helpful to each other and very accepting of anybody's questions. I use their excellent examples when people complain about the decline of our youth (which is a pet-peeve of mine--it is easy to complain, it takes effort to get off of your butt to actually DO something--OK..I put the soapbox away).

Four, there is always a wealth of current information about Tolkien related events. Someday I hope to take my kids to something big related to Tolkien.

Five, it keeps me interested in Tolkien so that his books are always in my stack instead of hiding on the shelf. This is good because my kids will wander in and ask me to read certain passages to them. I think higher reading is always a goal for children as it increases their vocabulary.

Six, since I live a really small town and don't have any Tolkien fans around it is good to be able to log on and see what is happening...anytime (and that fits into raising kids, too)

Thanks to the mods for all of their hard work...it is a thankless job (most of the time) and they really DON'T have to do it.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 24, 2005)

Actually, we do have to do it, Krys. The webmaster keeps us chained to our little computer disks and whips us with his mouse if we don't work fast enough.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 24, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> Several people know my real life name, but most admit that if they ever met me they would call me Elgee rather than the elusive but generally known name H stands for.


 
It better not be Heather!  I too have a real name  but it is never spoken, even by the cadre here on the base. If you must know it is James but I'm more commonly known as Rock. I am called that because a few years ago when I first arrived here I was on great terms with the Lieutinant Colonel. However he took offense to one of my jokes, so as a joke of his own I have to carry this large rock with me everywhere I go. Back on topic TTF has been one of those places where I feel at home. There are people here I like and very few that I don't, unlike back in high school. If you could buy a condo at TTF I'd be one of the first owners!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm not sure why the name Heather merits a , but no, it isn't. More German than that.


----------



## Beleg (Jul 25, 2005)

Fun times, fun times. 

Well most of 'em. Specially in retrospect.


----------



## Arvedui (Aug 2, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> I'm not sure why the name Heather merits a , but no, it isn't. More German than that.


I thought everyone knew what it was?

But I am not going to tell...


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 4, 2005)

We all know it is Hildebrandt, anyways. . .


----------



## Hammersmith (Aug 4, 2005)

Helga Luppschnitt Grossman the fourth is what I heard...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 9, 2005)

It hasn't DEEPLY affected my life, but it has caused me to meet cool people . Oh, and Smitty.  

It's also a good place to vent. Even if no one pays attention to you, its easy to delude yourself that they are.


----------

